# Birthing Music?



## rayasunshine

Have any of you used a special playlist specifically made for your child's birth? If so what were some of the songs you used (or plan to use)?


----------



## Mervs Mum

I still listen to mine now!! I had my Hypnobirthing tracks and some general relaxation music on there plus loads of chill out or soppy music!

it was quite an eclectic mix including stuff like.....

Stevie Wonder - Overjoyed
Culture Club - Victims
George Michael - Jesus to a child
Isley Brothers - Between the sheets
Kate Bush - Man with the child in his eyes
Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
Peter Gabriel - In your eyes
Michael Buble - Lost

All sort of crazy $hit!!


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I think I had my Hypnobirthing music and some hippy meditating music :haha:

It would be nice though to play things that you've listened to while you're pregnant so that the baby is familiar with it - actually now I think about it I also had a baby Mozart CD that I'd listened to at work - that was very relaxing :)


----------



## Bournefree

I made a playlist for my birth - but as I was busy, ans my OH was too.. we forgot to put it on until the MW mentioned it (think they wanted some entertainment too), so it went on far too late, I was already zoned out, and I didn't even hear it! My advice, is put it on early.

I will be updating my playlist for this one.. but I had lots of different types of music.. rock, balards, pop, some classical - just the usual things that I like.. mostly uplifting music. So whatever floats your boat! (Hardhouse, might be a little intense though!)
xXx


----------



## meg79

Hardhouse lol! I'm not having music, especially that "relaxing" stuff - it want's me to tear my hair out without being in labour, let alone when I'm trying to relax! I'm just going to start with the telly on and some comedy (Only Fools and Horses???) It makes me giggle and should hopefully keep OH and midwives entertained for a while! x


----------



## Linzi

Ive already started concocting mine :rofl: Thank god for spotify! If theres any reason for a homebirth spotify is pretty far up there :rofl:

I'm into rock/metal/alternative kind of music so I have some softer stuff like Death Cab for Cutie, Postal Service, Nightmare of You, Explosions in the Sky, but also some heavier stuff like Motley Crue, Iron Maiden, Stone Sour, Disturbed, hellyeah, etc.

Probably not popular relaxing music choices but it's the only music I can relax to!!

xxx


----------



## Bournefree

meg79 said:


> Hardhouse lol! I'm not having music, especially that "relaxing" stuff - it want's me to tear my hair out without being in labour, let alone when I'm trying to relax! I'm just going to start with the telly on and some comedy (Only Fools and Horses???) It makes me giggle and should hopefully keep OH and midwives entertained for a while! x

LOL I avoided the panpipes for that reason!
Some comedy is a really good idea - nothing like a little laughter to ease any tension! 
It's a shame I can't get Gold on my freeview, I love only fools and horses! "What is it del?"
"It's a baby!"
:happydance:


----------



## meg79

I've managed to download all 8 series, so got enough to go on with lol! No matter how many times I watch them, they still make me giggle, even though I know what's going to be said! x

I'm looking forward to this much more now haha!


----------



## winterleaves

> I'm into rock/metal/alternative kind of music so I have some softer stuff like Death Cab for Cutie, Postal Service, Nightmare of You, Explosions in the Sky, but also some heavier stuff like Motley Crue, Iron Maiden, Stone Sour, Disturbed, hellyeah, etc.

HAHA Linzi, I said to my OH today I would have scuzz playing whilst giving birth as i am always listening to it.

I was wondering about music, as I want something relaxing but am into more Rock/Metal xx


----------



## Linzi

We're really into Stone Sour & hellyeah at the min, some of it's not too heavy :) xxx


----------



## Mincholada

i listened to cafe del mar during the last hours of labor & pushing... for me very relaxing chill-out music.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Nice choice!! I had some Morcheeba on mine too. :)


----------



## Jenniflower

I've got either my plinky plonky relaxation music ready to go. Or if I'm bored out of my mind with it I have a great radio station from back home I can get online. It's all current Christian music that I love. My only fear is I'll start worshiping or something in the middle of a contraction and my midwife (who already thinks I'm a freak) will run away screaming, haahha.


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl:


----------



## Bournefree

This has to be my fav song ever, and thanks to you ladies, I have only rediscovered it on my daughters birth play list
Something inside so STRONG - Labi Siffre
Thank you
CXx


----------



## pinkmonki

The OH is somewhat of a music geek, and he's been thrusting headphones over the bump ever since he read baby could hear sounds from the outside *sigh* So.. The playlist he uses (everything from Beethoven through to modern rock) will be played during the labour and the swing/chair thing we've gotten for baby has an iPod dock so it'll be used on that too. 

Personally, I couldn't give a flying *insert expletive here* what is playing during the birth lol so if it makes him feel happy then it's completely his choice. Still, it will be interesting to see if it does soothe baby afterwards I guess.


----------



## 41plus66.6

I have a big mix of everything on my list. I am big on rock especially the classical stuff so a lot of it is a mix of classic rock, some modern rock and then random stuff such as a catchy pop song or one hit wonder..haha! i also have some techno and trance mixed in..


----------



## rayasunshine

Jenniflower- I'll probably have a lot of worship music too.

Like a lot of people have mentioned I like a lot of rock and stuff that I may not find relaxing during labor so thats my dilemma. I've got some Enya, Michael Buble and Tobymac (Christian rock-ish?) on my list although I doubt the Tobymac will be very relaxing, but the baby seems to move and jump everytime I play his music so maybe that'll help hehe!


----------



## Jenniflower

rayasunshine said:


> Jenniflower- I'll probably have a lot of worship music too.
> 
> Like a lot of people have mentioned I like a lot of rock and stuff that I may not find relaxing during labor so thats my dilemma. I've got some Enya, Michael Buble and Tobymac (Christian rock-ish?) on my list although I doubt the Tobymac will be very relaxing, but the baby seems to move and jump everytime I play his music so maybe that'll help hehe!

Gotta love Toby Mac, I've got some old school DC Talk I like to listen to just now. 

When I was practicing my hypno in the pool earlier I also listened to my plinky plonky ocean music and realized how much I'm going to love it on the day. I could actually close my eyes and visualize that I was in the ocean.


----------



## Kitten

Mine was a lot of stuff I'd listened to during my pregnancy liek Florence & The Machine, Bat for Lashes, Biffy Clyro, Calvin Harris, all totally random lol.


----------



## KandyKinz

My selection has been all over the place thus far. Have some Bush, Smashing Pumpkins, Nirvana, Live and Enya songs.......


----------



## oread

I'm glad I saw this thread as it reminded me to start making a playlist. How long should it be? I'm worried I won't have enough songs, but I guess at a certain point I won't really be paying attention anyway. I think it will really help me cope with contractions if I have songs playing that I focus on the lyrics. 

So far my playlist is mostly songs by The National, Death Cab for Cutie, Modest Mouse, Snow Patrol, Joanna Newsom, Dispatch, Arcade Fire, Blind Pilot, and Citizen Cope. The songs I chose are pretty laid back with interesting lyrics that I love to sing along to. When I was going through all my music and choosing songs I decided that "Son's Gonna Rise" by Citizen Cope is a perfectly fitting song



> Rollin' down the highway
> Like a rocket
> Headed to town now
> You can't stop it
> Got wheel in my hand
> As I stand
> On the floor
> Of the board
> Of this car
> On the road
> Got this woman in the back seat
> Yeah she's my wifey
> In the middle of the delivery
> Man she saves me
> To this day I don't know why
> She picked me up
> When i was down on the road
> With the wind when it blowed
> 
> Well a son's gonna rise in a mile
> In a mile
> In a mile
> You'll be feeling fine
> In a mile you will see
> After me
> You'll be out of the dark, yeah
> You'll get your shot


----------



## helen1234

my list is a right mish mash, some meaningful some songs that i just like , cyndi lauper. phil collins, alesha keys, to name a few, and then i'll do my hypno birthing too, plan n having ear phones for some cos i get distracted really easy between contractions lol


----------



## gizmodo

Mine is Metallica, Nickelback, Staind and Puddle of Mudd. Oh and the rainbow relaxation hypnobirthing thing too :)


----------



## Linzi

gizmodo said:


> Mine is Metallica, Nickelback, Staind and Puddle of Mudd. Oh and the rainbow relaxation hypnobirthing thing too :)

OMG Puddle of Mudd!! I totally forgot they existed I realy liked them!! xx


----------



## Jenniflower

Linzi said:


> gizmodo said:
> 
> 
> Mine is Metallica, Nickelback, Staind and Puddle of Mudd. Oh and the rainbow relaxation hypnobirthing thing too :)
> 
> OMG Puddle of Mudd!! I totally forgot they existed I realy liked them!! xxClick to expand...

Hahaha, I totally had that same thought!


----------



## mtemptress

linzi loving your playlist, i gonna have a bit of sytem of a down,disturbed,soilmeatloaf etc jus loads of stuff


----------



## gertrude

there will be drum n bass, acid techno and stuff like that on mine

there will be more chilled out stuff for after the birth but so many track remind me of my (misspent) youth that make me feel fantastic and alive that I can't help but think they'll help me in labour too

my OH works in the music industry and I've asked him to pull the playlists together for me, he likes that he's contributing etc too :)


----------

